# Carcasses



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

What do you guys do with skinned carcasses? Last season I didn't skin any of my catch, but this year Im going to, and I wasn't sure about what to do with the carcasses. 
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If you have a skidsteer or loader tractor dig a hole before the ground is frozen and then in the spring fill it in. Make sure you do this downwind of nearby houses or it will stink. Plus it will keep coyotes coming as long as you do this regulary so you can trap them suckers. I learned this trick since I live on a hog farm so when a baby pig dies we throw it in or if a pen of pigs gets sick and we don't get the medicine to 'em quick enough.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know a fellow who is a hobby trapper and gets about a half dozen beaver, a half dozen ****, and a few coyotes. On the farm he hangs them out back in the trees. Birds that will eat suet will have no qualms about red meat either. By spring most are reduced to skeletons. Not much goes to waste in nature. Don't bury them if they will feed something.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

or just ask a rancher if he has a dead pile that he throws his dead calves or cows on, if so ask to throw a few coyote etc. carcasses on also. 
xdeano


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't "dump" them anywhere you don't have permission. As mentioned, the backside of a farmers field away from the public-eye would be best.

Smitty


----------



## TRAPPERSC (Jun 28, 2007)

Burried bait set......

Placed in briar patch of plum thicket to draw more predators.....

Alwas save the urine of each spicies in a glass jar. You can add the anus gland in the same jar and let it age all summer. It makes for great flat set medacine.

Richard


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like to use what I can as bait (beaver is great bait). Some furbearers are good to eat (cats and beavers anyway). You can also check around your area for raptor rehab centers. Some rehab centers will take carcasses to feed to the injured/recovering birds. Fish and Game offices might also take some carcasses for research purposes (some even pay). Otherwise, I take mine out to the back 40 where no one will run into them. Dog mushers will often buy some carcasses for dog food, usually beavers. You can get more money for a beaver carcass than the pelt sometimes! Your State Trappers Association may have some ideas or even agreements with some places that take/want carcasses.

AK


----------

